

Primer explained ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://xkcd.com/657/large/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I'd never heard of the film "Primer," but during my usual check-up of the XKCD
site I found the above graphic. The plotting of "Lord of the Rings" was, to my
mind, brilliant. I'm a graphical thinker at the best of times, and this is an
excellent representation of the travels, alliances, and action.

So then I saw "Primer" and I thought - that's my kind of film/book, so I've
gone to find out more about it. There are explanations on the web, but now I
want to see the film.

Obligatory connection to hacking/web: Would your web site benefit from a
diagram like this, to assist those whose thought processes aren't the same as
the sheeple? Is that niche market worth worrying about? Your early adopters
might think in that sort of graphical manner.

------
joebottherobot
now if he could only do one for "Lost" I'd be set.

